
Inequality and the world economy: True Progressivism - dreeves
http://www.economist.com/node/21564556
======
Cieplak
_The aim of this new “Progressive era”, as it was known in America, was to
make society fairer without reducing its entrepreneurial vim._

Today I learned that the word 'vim' also means energy or enthusiasm.

------
jsanroman
"Social mobility in America, contrary to conventional wisdom, is lower than in
most European countries." I guess that for tech entrepreneurs that's not true,
but for the rest of the economy it is.

